# مقدمة في النيوماتيك Pneumatics



## ahmed malik (21 سبتمبر 2010)

البنيوماتيك
لفظ ( بنيوما) مأخوذ من اللغة اليونانية وهو يعنى تنفيس الهواء . ومن هذا اللفظ تطور اللفظ ( بنيوماتيك) ‘الهواء المضغوط ‘ وهو يعنى علم تحركات الهواء وظواهر الطبيعة . 
والمفهوم الاساسي فى عصرنا هذا عن الهواء المضغوط هو : إستغلال الهواء كوسيط للعمل فى المجالات الصناعية ،على وجه الخصوص في تشغيل الماكينات والاجهزة الصناعية وكذلك من اجل التحكم في توجيهها .
بالرغم من أساسيات الهواء المضغوط من أقدم ماتعرف عليه الأنسان إلا أن الأبحاث والاكتشافات مازالت مستمرة حتى الأن من اجل اكتشاف المزيد من الخواص والنظريات والتعرف عليها .
حالات المادة الثلاث :
1- الجوامد 
2- السوائل
3- الغازات
فى الغازات تكون الجزيئات مستقلة تقريباً عن بعضها البعض وتتجول فى الفراغ متصادمة مع بعضها البعض بدون أن تلتصق نتيجة التصادم . ويؤدى التصادم بالجدار الي ظهور الضغط علي الجدران . ولأن حركة طاقة حركة الجزيئات تكون كبيرة ، يمكن إهمال طاقة الوضع وعليه يكون الضغط للغازات للغازات الخفيفة فى وعاء متساوى عند القمة والقاع .
في الحالة الغازية لايكون هنالك حجم او شكل معين ولكن تأخذ شكل الإناء الذي يحويها .
في السوائل يختلف الوضع فإن الجزيئات توجد في حالة حركة مستمرة وطاقة حركتها ليست كافية للتغلب علي قويى جذب الجزيئات المجاورة ، لذا توجد جزيئات السائل في مجموعات مائعة ، ومن آن لآخر قد يكتسب جزء من طاقة حركة كافية لأن ينتزع نفسه من سطح السائل وهذا ما يحدث عندما يتبخر السائل عند السطح . فى الحالة السائلة للمادة يوجد حجم وكتلة ثابتين ولكن الشكل يكون متغيراً . 
قدرة الهواء علي إمتصاص الماء:-
الهواء قادر علي إمتصاص نسبة من الماء وهو في صورة بخار . وترتفع قدرة الإمتصاص بإرتفاع درجة الحرارة . وعند تبريد الهواء المشبع ببخار الماء، يتساقط الماء من الهواء في صورة قطرات تنحدر علي جدران الخزان من اعلي الي اسفل .
وقدرة الهواء علي إمتصاص الماء ترتبط فقط بكمية الهواء ودرجة حرارته ولا ترتبط بالضغط .
عناص التحكم النيوماتية :-
تنقسم عناصر التحكم النيوماتيكية الي :
أ‌- صمامات التحكم في التدفق للضغط .
ب‌- صمامات التحكم في الضغط .
ت‌- الصمامات اللارجعية وكواتم صوت العادم .


وللحديث بقية أن شاء العلي القدير فترقبوا .


----------



## ahmed malik (21 سبتمبر 2010)

نسبة لحوجة المهندس الميكانيكي للالمام بالنيوماتيك وان ادارة الملتقي والقائمين علية متخصصون في تكرار المواضيع لذا ارجومن الأخوة التقييم لذا الموضوع فاما ان يتم حجبه او ان اواصل في سرد الموضوع بشى من التفصيل . والله الموفق


----------



## m7mdsand (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ahmed malik قال:


> نسبة لحوجة المهندس الميكانيكي للالمام بالنيوماتيك وان ادارة الملتقي والقائمين علية متخصصون في تكرار المواضيع لذا ارجومن الأخوة التقييم لذا الموضوع فاما ان يتم حجبه او ان اواصل في سرد الموضوع بشى من التفصيل . والله الموفق


 
ادارة الملتقي والقائمين علية متخصصون في تكرار المواضيع !!!!
كل هذه المواضيع الي في المنتدى مش عاجباك 
لذا ارجومن الأخوة التقييم لذا الموضوع فاما ان يتم حجبه او ان اواصل في سرد الموضوع بشى من التفصيل !!!!!
انتا محسسني انك الوحيد الي عندك معلومات بالنسبه للموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150638.html
واعمل بحث بالمنتدى عن pneumatic وانت بتلاقي باقي االمواضيع
على العموم مشكور


----------



## otto (21 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت نشجع البشمهندس ولما نقرا من كذا موضوع اكيد هانطلع بمعلومات مفيدة
كمل الموضوع يا بشمهندس وربنا يوفقك..وياريت تزودنا بفايلات كمان..والاهم من كدا لو تعرف اماكن تدريس كورسات البنيوماتك فى مصر ياريت تقولنا عليها للى عايز ياخد دورات..لانى مهتم بالموضوع دا وشكراااليك ..واللى الامام دائما وبالتوفيق


----------



## ahmed malik (22 سبتمبر 2010)

otto قال:


> ياريت نشجع البشمهندس ولما نقرا من كذا موضوع اكيد هانطلع بمعلومات مفيدة
> كمل الموضوع يا بشمهندس وربنا يوفقك..وياريت تزودنا بفايلات كمان..والاهم من كدا لو تعرف اماكن تدريس كورسات البنيوماتك فى مصر ياريت تقولنا عليها للى عايز ياخد دورات..لانى مهتم بالموضوع دا وشكراااليك ..واللى الامام دائما وبالتوفيق




أشكرك أيها الاخ الكريم . سيكون لك أن شاء الله مستقبلا زاهراً .
فهذا هو تخصصي الذي اعمل به فلو احتجت الي اي مساعدة تحت امرك وساوافيك بكل ما استطيع .


----------



## otto (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس احمد ..انا فعلا عاوز اتعلم المبادىء وكنت بدور على شرح سهل اقدر ابتدى بيه وكمان على مكان بيدى دورات فى البنيوماتك اقدر ابتدى بيه معاه !!؟


----------



## ahmed malik (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*النيــوماتيك*

لفظ ( بنيوما) مأخوذ من اللغة اليونانية وهو يعنى تنفيس الهواء . ومن هذا اللفظ تطور اللفظ ( بنيوماتيك) ‘الهواء المضغوط ‘ وهو يعنى علم تحركات الهواء وظواهر الطبيعة . 
والمفهوم الاساسي فى عصرنا هذا عن الهواء المضغوط هو : إستغلال الهواء كوسيط للعمل فى المجالات الصناعية ،على وجه الخصوص في تشغيل الماكينات والاجهزة الصناعية وكذلك من اجل التحكم في توجيهها .
بالرغم من أساسيات الهواء المضغوط من أقدم ماتعرف عليه الأنسان إلا أن الأبحاث والاكتشافات مازالت مستمرة حتى الأن من اجل اكتشاف المزيد من الخواص والنظريات والتعرف عليها .

حالات المـــــــــادة الـثــــــــلاث :

1-	الجوامد 
2-	السوائل
3- الغازات
فى الغازات تكون الجزيئات مستقلة تقريباً عن بعضها البعض وتتجول فى الفراغ متصادمة مع بعضها البعض بدون أن تلتصق نتيجة التصادم . ويؤدى التصادم بالجدار الي ظهور الضغط علي الجدران . ولأن حركة طاقة حركة الجزيئات تكون كبيرة ، يمكن إهمال طاقة الوضع وعليه يكون الضغط للغازات للغازات الخفيفة فى وعاء متساوى عند القمة والقاع .
في الحالة الغازية لايكون هنالك حجم او شكل معين ولكن تأخذ شكل الإناء الذي يحويها .
في السوائل يختلف الوضع فإن الجزيئات توجد في حالة حركة مستمرة وطاقة حركتها ليست كافية للتغلب علي قويى جذب الجزيئات المجاورة ، لذا توجد جزيئات السائل في مجموعات مائعة ، ومن آن لآخر قد يكتسب جزء من طاقة حركة كافية لأن ينتزع نفسه من سطح السائل وهذا ما يحدث عندما يتبخر السائل عند السطح . فى الحالة السائلة للمادة يوجد حجم وكتلة ثابتين ولكن الشكل يكون متغيراً .

قدرة الهواء علي إمتصاص الماء:-

الهواء قادر علي إمتصاص نسبة من الماء وهو في صورة بخار . وترتفع قدرة الإمتصاص بإرتفاع درجة الحرارة . وعند تبريد الهواء المشبع ببخار الماء، يتساقط الماء من الهواء في صورة قطرات تنحدر علي جدران الخزان من اعلي الي اسفل .
وقدرة الهواء علي إمتصاص الماء ترتبط فقط بكمية الهواء ودرجة حرارته ولا ترتبط بالضغط .


مزايا النيوماتيك :-

1-	يمكن الحصول على الهواء فى أى مكان وبأى كمية .
2-	يمكن نقل الهواء خلال الأنابيب لمسافات طويلة .
3-	يمكن تسريب الهواء المضغوط الى الهواء .
4-	يمكن التحكم فى سرعة وقوة عناصر الهواء المضغوط بلا حدود .
5-	الهواء المضغوط قابل للتخزين .
6-	الهواء المضغوط ليس حساساً لتقلبات الجو ودرجة الحرارة .
7-	الهواء المضغوط مادة نظيفة ، لذلك فهي مهمة فى الصناعات .
8-	الهواء المضغوط سريع وبذلك يمكن الحصول على سرعات الانتاج عالية .
9-	لا توجد أخطار انفجارات .
10- أجهزة الهواء المضغوط مؤمنة ضد الضغط الزائد.
11-	الأجهزة الخاصة بالهواء المضغوط رخيصة الثمن وسهلة الإستعمال .
لكل نظام عيوب فلا يوجد نظام محكم مهما بلغ من الدقة فى التصميم .


عيـــــــــــــــــــــوب النيوماتــــيك :- 

1-	يلزمه توليد طاقة مرتفعة التكاليف .
2-	يلزم إعداده إعداداً جيداً ولايسمح بأن يتدفق معه بقايا قاذورات أو رطوبة .
3-	لايمكن التحكم فى سرعة ثابتة ومنتظمة للكباسات .
4-	الهواء المضغوط يكون منخفض التكاليف حتى قدرة معينة فتوقفه على حدود الضغط الموجود بالمصانع (7 bar) مرتبطة بطول المشوار والسرعة وبعدها يفضل إستخدام الهيدروليك .
5-	يسبب ضوضاء كبيرة .
6-	يسبب تلوث نتيجة خروج بخار الزيت الذى يخلط مع الهواء بغرض التشحيم .


متطلبات الأمن والســـلامة :- 

توجد عدد من المعايير والضوابط الخاصة بمتطلبات الأمن والسلامة فى النظم النيوماتيكية 
لذلك يجب الرجوع الى الدليل العلمى فى المجالات الهندسية المختلفة . وفيما يتعلق بالنظم الهوائية وأمن وسلامة العاملين يجب إتباع الآتى :-
1- يجب أولاً توصيل الأنابيب والتأكد من صحة التوصيل قبل فتح الهواء المضغوط .
2- يمكن لأنابيب الهواء المضغوط الواقعة تحت الضغط أن تسبب حوادث عند إنفصالها ، لذلك يجب إغلاق الهواء المضغوط مباشرة .
3- يمكن للأسطوانات أن تتقدم أو تتراجع بمجرد فتح الهواء المضغوط لذلك يجب البقاء بعيداً عند بدء التشغيل .
4-لا تستخدم اليد عند تشغيل مفاتيح نهاية المشوار أثناء تحر الأعطال .
5-يجب توصيل مفاتيح نهاية المشوار بحيث تلامس طرف الكابس فقط فى الإتجاه المحدد، لاتوصل فى المنتصف ولا توصل بحيث تعمل فى الأمام .
6- لا تزيد ضغط الهواء أكثر من المسموح به ( bar6) .
7- أفصل مصدر الهواء المضغوط قبل فك الدائرة . 


 عناص التحكم النيوماتيكية :-

تنقسم عناصر التحكم النيوماتيكية الى :
1-	صمامات التحكم في التدفق للضغط .
2- صمامات التحكم في الضغط .
3- الصمامات اللارجعية وكواتم صوت العادم .

عناصر الفعل (الحركة ) وتنقسم الى :-
-1الأسطوانات الهوائية . 3- المنفاخ الهوائى .
2- المحركات الهوائية . 4- عناصر الرفع بالتفريغ.

عناصرنقل القدرة النيوماتيكية :- 
-1 خطوط التوصيل . 2- أدوات التوصيل . 


تحضير الهـــــــــــــــــواء المضغوط :- 

بإعتبار ان الهواء المضغوط يسلك سلوك الغاز المثالى ،سوف نتحدث بإيجاز عن طرق تحضير الهواء المضغوط لإ ستخدامه فى نقل القدرة النيوماتيكية . يجب التخلص من الشوائب قبل أن تدخل الى الضاغط ثم الزيت التشحيم وكذلك الرطوبة العالقة بالهواء من بخار الماء حتى لا تسبب الصدأ لأجزاء الضاغط وكافة الأجزاء التابعة للمنظومة من صمامات ومواسير وأسطوانات وغيرها . 










*يتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبع *


----------



## otto (9 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس على رسالتك لكن اشتراكك لا يسمح بتلقى الرسايل الخاصة لذا ارجو ا نتقوم بالتعديل باستقبال الرسائل الخاصة حتى يتسنى لى التنفيذ ...


----------



## العقاب الصياد (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

مشكور جداً على الموضوع وبإنتظر التتمة
ياريت لو تضع أمثلة عملية ويكون الشرح مبسط


----------



## حسنى النجار (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 يوليو 2011)

ahmed malik قال:


> البنيوماتيك
> لفظ ( بنيوما) مأخوذ من اللغة اليونانية وهو يعنى تنفيس الهواء . ومن هذا اللفظ تطور اللفظ ( بنيوماتيك) ‘الهواء المضغوط ‘ وهو يعنى علم تحركات الهواء وظواهر الطبيعة .
> والمفهوم الاساسي فى عصرنا هذا عن الهواء المضغوط هو : إستغلال الهواء كوسيط للعمل فى المجالات الصناعية ،على وجه الخصوص في تشغيل الماكينات والاجهزة الصناعية وكذلك من اجل التحكم في توجيهها .
> بالرغم من أساسيات الهواء المضغوط من أقدم ماتعرف عليه الأنسان إلا أن الأبحاث والاكتشافات مازالت مستمرة حتى الأن من اجل اكتشاف المزيد من الخواص والنظريات والتعرف عليها .
> ...


 

مشكور أخي المهندس أحمد مالك 
وبارك الله فيك على الجهد 
والحقيقة موضوع النيوماتيك ( الـ p =silent leter )​ 
*pneumatic system(مكوناته الاساسيه واهميته)*​ 
Pneumatics​ 
موضوع هام .. حتى وإن تكرر .. ​ 
تقديري لكم .​


----------



## ussama87 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع ..جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
فى مكان فى القاهره( فى الاميريه ) فيه كورسات عمليه لطلبه او خريجى هندسه منها تكييف وتبريد وهيدروليك ولحام وكمان نيوماتك


----------

